# Good grief - friend offered to donate



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I was planning on DE abroad, but a friend has offered to donate.

Has anyone got any useful info? I have never even been to a fertility clinic, my problem is recurrent miscarriage/age.. so I know very little about costs, waiting times, good clinics, success rates..

I'm in London.


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Dear drownedgirl, i guess the donoreggs/sperm threadwill give you the best information, as i have read of women there having friends or relatives donate, so they will know the procedure, clinics, success reates, wiating times and costs.

For recurrent miscarriages I went to see Dr ******* after my second miscarriage, in london (harley street) and had a shed load of tests done including NK killer cells (there is alot of information regarding this and other rests on the investigations and immunology thread which is really interesting).  

It might be worth looking into your recurrent miscarriages before having DE - most people seem to go either to argc; dr beers in chicago (he is no longer alive but his clinic still does the work, or dr ******* from the miscarriage clinic in london - all these details you will find on the investigations and immunology thread or just do a search).  The other alternative is to see if your gp will refer you to st mary's recurrent miscarraige clinic (or you can go private).  St mary;s do not do NK tests but all the others.  But usually after your 3rd miscarriage they will see you.  
Did you have any tests done after any of your miscarriages?  My hopsital did this for me after my third and that is why i decided to go for de, but if you are miscarrying due to hormonal or blood reasons then this might be something you want to look into before hand, before de/.


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

here are just a few of the links you might find interesting

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?

topic=63920.0http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?

topic=63920.0http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63920.0


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks.. I have had recurrent mc tests done at kings and St Marys. Nothing found except I do have a clotting disorder, antiphospholipid antibodies, which manifested with a DVT when pg with my son... and was already beingtreated with heparin for all my pregnancies. The last two they karyotyped the embryo, and they had chromosomal problems due to my age. So I'm hoping that the heparin is taking care of the clotting issue, and younger egg would be more successful.

I havent been tested for nkc though. Is AGRC best in london, do you think? What does that stand for?!

Thanks


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

i did the natural killer cells test through dr ******* as it was cheaper than the others although i think argc and dr beers do a more sophisticated version... i wanted to rule out the possibility of nkc being the reason for my miscarriages ... like you my last miscarriage was due to chromosoanal problems and that is why i too decided that a younger egg would be my best bet for a baby.  
i suggest you read the investigations and immunology thread - those women there are really knowledgeble and will be able to help you make some decisions around this (my nkc came back as normal so i didnt do any more tests).  It might be worth doing the blood test to rule it out as a possibility.
I do think argc is well known with doctors who really understand fertility issues.
wishing you lots of luck


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

HI that is great news that you have a friend to donate!  I think Safarigirl gave you some great info and you will find more on the other threads she mentioned... I did all those tests ( all neg. thankfully) so read through a lot of info there and DR Beers as well as SIRM ( those are IN USA) which you can do google searches for. 
From my own experience, make sure everything is good in your lining first.  May want to think about having a diagnostic hysterscopy as well as the ultrasounds + DOppler scan for blood flow.  May want to do a dummy cycle.  Get yourself a good clinic like ARGC or others spoken about that deal with immune issues.  If it is too expensive in London you can still the IVF part  abroad at good clinics but depends on if your friend wants to travel.Really happy for you and good luck!
b123


----------

